# Problema in aggiornamento qt 4.3 -> 4.4

## djinnZ

```
# emerge -aDNuv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-239 [237] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar (-paste64%*)" 843 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2  USE="glib qt3support ssl -debug -doc (-pch)" 102,858 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2  USE="mysql odbc postgres qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2  USE="-debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2  USE="-debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2  USE="-debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib mng nis qt3support tiff xinerama -debug -nas (-pch)" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2  USE="-debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2  USE="qt3support -debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2  USE="-debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1  USE="webkit -debug (-pch)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1 [4.3.3] USE="X%* dbus%* opengl%* qt3support%* svg%* -debug -doc -examples -webkit%" 6,819 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 [4.3.3] USE="dbus opengl qt3support (-accessibility%*) (-cups%*) (-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%) (-firebird%) (-gif%*) (-glib%*) (-jpeg%*) (-mng%*) (-mysql%*) (-nas%) (-nis%*) (-odbc%*) (-pch%) (-png%*) (-postgres%*) (-sqlite%*) (-sqlite3%) (-ssl%*) (-tiff%*) (-xinerama%*) (-zlib%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)

Total: 15 packages (3 upgrades, 12 new), Size of downloads: 110,519 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-4.3:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.7', 'nomerge')

    =x11-libs/qt-4.3*:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-0.9.8a', 'nomerge')

    =x11-libs/qt-4* required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7', 'nomerge')
```

Non riesco a capire da dove venga quel "<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" mi sono andato a guardare tutti gli ebuild incriminati ma non ne ho trovato traccia.

Stavolta non riesco proprio a capire. Bug di portage? (uso l'ultima versione)

----------

## Maialovic

l'altro giorno quando ho aggiornato anche a me dava questo errore.....e' un problema che mi dava fin da quando provavo ad installare le qt  incriminate erano keyworded.....credo che sia un errore dovuto a qualche programma che richiede le qt......cmq se disinstalli le qt-4.3.3 e poi fai emerge upgrade le installa senza problemi

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     =x11-libs/qt-4.3*:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-0.9.8a', 'nomerge')
> ...

 

Non è che questo centra qualcosa?

----------

## k01

a me risultavano bloccati due pacchetti, qt-core e qt-4.4.0_alpha:4, ho risolto aggiungendo <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 a package.mask, e il resto si è installato senza problemi

----------

## djinnZ

Non è un problema di soluzione (lo so che se rimuovo le qt e le reinstallo dovrebbe andare tutto a posto), è che vorrei capire da dove diavolo viene quel dannato <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 . Sul serio è la prima volta che non riesco a capire da dove venga un blocco.

Provo a vedere se è vlc l'origine, ma un = che diventa <= non mi torna... non corrispondono neppure le versioni...

Altri suggerimenti su come ispezionare le dipendenze?

----------

## Peach

per i mod: perché cavolo il thread sticky sullo split di QT è chiuso???  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canduc17

Io ho risolto con un

```
emerge -C x11-libs/qt:4
```

e poi ho dato

```
emerge -vuND world
```

e tutto è andato a buon fine.

----------

## DevOne

Anche a me da lo stesso problema....

penso che eliminando le qt, poi si risolva!

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è un problema di soluzione, è che vorrei capire da dove diavolo viene quel dannato <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4

 ripeto, non è il problema delle qt splitted, ci arrivo da solo... vorrei capire qual è il pacchetto che rompe (per segnalarlo se non è già stato fatto) ma non riesco a venirne a capo.

----------

## Onip

Quello che mostra il messaggio del blocco è la dipendenza come specificata nell'ebuild.

Se vlc vuole qt-4.3.x e uno qualunque dei qt-splitted ha

DEPEND="!<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4"

ecco che hai il messaggio.

(o sbaglio qualcosa ? )

----------

## devilheart

a quanto pare tutti i pezzi splitted di qt hanno un !<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 come dipendenza

comunque https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-728726-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

